# Solved: Unknown Computers on Network



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

The other day, I noticed two unknown computers and a few Media Devices associated with those computers were on my network. Of course I immediately logged into my router, changed the network SSID and security key, and even blocked the MAC addresses of the Media Devices (I couldn't find the MAC addresses for the computers). That seemed to solve the problem. 

However, this morning I noticed that the computers and Media Devices are back. And what's really confusing is that they seem to follow me regardless of the network I'm on (I'm on my work network across town, and they're still connected.) This makes me think that it's something on my machine, and not on the network. I scanned for malware, and deleted everything that I found, but that didn't get rid of the machines.

Any ideas on what they could be? I have a couple virtual machines on my machine, but I have VirtualBox and VMWare turned off, so I'm pretty sure it can't be those (not to mention the names aren't the same). I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium, if it helps.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

How do you know those MACs belong to media devices? Doesn't the router just show you only the MACs ? 

Which malware scanner do you use? And what malware was removed? If you still have the log of the malware scan, maybe you can post it so some malware removers can take a look?


----------



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

I can right click on the Media Devices in the "Network" window, and under "Properties" it lists the MAC address. 

For the malware scanner, I scanned with Spybot and Spyware Terminator. I also scanned with AVG and MSSE. Only Spybot found anything, and they were all tracking cookies. I can post the list if you think it will help, but since they were all just cookies, I don't think it's likely they are the cause (though I could be wrong.)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

dfo you have amobile phone or MP3 player that gets plugged into that computer
Have you ever set up a home group & selected share media


----------



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

I have both a mobile phone and an iPod that get plugged in, but both of those were plugged in and set up well before these computers showed up on my network.

I've set up a home group, password protected it, and disabled all shared media, and the computers still show up.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

take a screen shot & show us the computers on it 
I will bet they are legut
How many user accounts do you have on the computer
Each user account shows up as a separate media device as does my router, because it can have a usb hard drive plugged in to act as a media server 

see my attached screenshot


----------



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

I've attached a screenshot of my Network screen. I have only one user account on my computer, Josh. There is a computer and a media device for that user account. When I'm at home, my router will also show up, as will my Xbox, but I can tell what those are.

The computers I'm concerned about are CATMAN-PC (and the associated media device) and IVORY (and the associated media devices). For some reason, the IVORY pc isn't showing up currently, but the media devices are. Every once in a while one of the two computers will disappear, but the media devices stay connected. The computer will eventually reappear. (I'm not worried about LAURIEMAC-PC, that's a coworker's machine.)

EDIT: Now the IVORY machine has showed up as well. It's just another computer on the network, like CATMAN-PC. I can upload another screenshot if it helps.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it looks like W7 allows streaming automatically & automatically allows any device on the network to stream or receive streams 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/...ices-and-computers-using-Windows-Media-Player
scroll dopwn to To set up basic streaming preferences


----------



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

I managed to figure it out. Turns out there was a rogue Hamachi network on my computer and that's where the devices were coming from. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Just to clarify, are you saying that you had malware that mimicked Hamachi. or that Hamachi was installed on the computer without your knowledge or consent? Curious, because I thought Hamachi was legit VPN software. This wouldn't be the first time that I've seen a program that is apparently honest turn out to be malware, but I'm interested in the details.


----------



## JMJedi (Sep 21, 2011)

No, I installed Hamachi on my computer on my own, and have used it successfully several times. The problem was just that one of the connections that I thought had been closed down was still open, and there were still clients logged into that connection, and therefore appeared on my Network.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! Too many people fail to realize how important feedback can be.


----------

